
China Sci-Fi Movie: The Wandering Earth - ryanqian
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt7605074/
======
ryanqian
The sun was dying out, people all around the world built giant planet
thrusters to move Earth out of its orbit and to sail Earth to a new star
system. Yet the 2500 years journey came with unexpected dangers, and in order
to save humanity, a group of young people in this age of a wandering Earth
came out boldly and fought hard for everyone's survival.

